# Traits bleus sur on écran



## Harry D (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour.

Depuis ce matin, j'ai des milliers de petits traits bleus de 1mm, bien alignées, sur l'écran de mon iMac. Ces traits changent de place en fonction de ce qui est affiché à l'écran. Il n'apparaissent pas sur certaines couleurs unies (gris par ex)
J'ai mis un nouveau fond d'écran hier, à part ça, aucun changement.

Je suis perplexe. 

Si quelqu'un a déjà vu ça, merci de m'aider.

Harry D


----------



## boninmi (22 Juin 2009)

1. Peut-être pourrais-tu préciser quel iMac, quelle carte graphique, certains et certaines sont connues pour avoir des problèmes (recherche sur ce forum).

2. As-tu simplement essayé de tout débrancher électriquement, prises y compris, puis de rebrancher.

3. As-tu un équipement électrique voisin qui pourrait créer interférences ou problème électrostatique.


----------



## Harry D (22 Juin 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je pense que tes hypothèse 1 et 2 sont à écarter:  J'ai tout débranché hier soir et les traits sont toujours là. De plus, il n'y a pas de nouveaux appareils électriques chez moi.

Pour ce qui est de Mac, c'est un G5 PPC acheté en janvier 2006. Il est déjà passé par la case SAV 10 mois plus tard (carte mère HS)

Ma carte vidéo est : ATI Radeon X600 Pro.

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'en naviguant sur le forum, je n'ai rien trouvé qui ressemblait à mon problème. Suis-je un cas d'école???

Harry D


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juin 2009)

Salut, ça ressembla à ça ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8nRAKIP-dA


----------



## Harry D (22 Juin 2009)

Merci à toi Oldmac te te pencher sur mon problème.


J'ai visionné ta vidéo sur le PC de ma femme car sur mon mac, mes petits traits bleus apparaissent évidemment sur toutes les vidéos...
Je n'ai pas vraiment reconnu ce qu'il y avait sur mon écran. J'ai pris l'écran en photo, tu peux admirer le problème : 

J'ai volontairement mis un fond d'écran uni gris: pas de traits. En revanche, sur le tour de la fenêtre, dans la page Word: les p'tit traits, les p'tits traits, toujours les p'tits traits... Comme dirait le grand Serge !

Verdict ???


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juin 2009)

ça sens la carte graphique HS, faudras déja que tu essaye sur un écran ewterne pour voir, puis fait un reset SMC  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1767?viewlocale=fr_FR

Passe aussi le Hardware Test qui se trouve sur le CD d'origine (appuie sur alt au démarrage et selectionne Hardware Test)

Voila


----------



## alaincha (23 Juin 2009)

Encore une fois j'ai mal lu la question  (c'est la seconde fois aujourd'hui), donc je retire ma réponse.


----------



## Harry D (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai effectué un Hardware test et il m'a délivré un joli code erreur en rapport avec la carte graphique:
2ATI/1/4:113-xxxxx-113

Avez-vous une idée de ce que c'est ? Est-ce réparable de chez moi ? Au pire, changer une carte graphique, ça coûte combien ?

Merci de m'éclairer (si possible...)


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Juin 2009)

Bon bah t'a carte graphique est morte. 
Elle est intégrée à la carte mère donc le changement coute environ le prix d'un iMac neuf  (600-800 E) et ne vaut pas le coup. Solution revendre la machine pour pièce sur ebay ou autre (car la dalle de l'écran recherché) 

voila


----------



## Harry D (25 Juin 2009)

Merci Oldmac pour ta réponse, même si c'est pas celle que je souhaitais lire... Trois ans sur mac, une carte mère morte au bout de 10 mois et maintenant, la carte graphique... C'est beaucoup de problèmes pour 1000 euros !

On m'avais tant parlé de la fiabilité d'Apple... C'est la mort dans l'âme que je commence cette journée.

Ce matin, j'ai presque envie d'aller m'acheter un PC.


----------



## boninmi (25 Juin 2009)

Harry D a dit:


> Merci Oldmac pour ta réponse, même si c'est pas celle que je souhaitais lire... Trois ans sur mac, une carte mère morte au bout de 10 mois et maintenant, la carte graphique... C'est beaucoup de problèmes pour 1000 euros !
> 
> On m'avais tant parlé de la fiabilité d'Apple... C'est la mort dans l'âme que je commence cette journée.
> 
> Ce matin, j'ai presque envie d'aller m'acheter un PC.


Tente le coup de négocier avec Apple. Pour certains G5, il y a eu un programme d'échange de la carte graphique, maintenant clos en principe. Mais tu as eu un problème de carte mère morte, la carte graphique y est intégrée, tu peux argumenter et demander la prise en charge par Apple. Ca ne marchera peut-être pas, mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer. Il arrive qu'Apple accepte.


----------



## Harry D (25 Juin 2009)

Merci Boninmi d'essayer de me remonter le moral... Mais, nogicier avec Apple, ça me donne un peu l'impression d'avoir à rejouer David contre Goliath...

A ton avis, à qui dois-je m'adresser pour amorcer une négociation ?
- par téléphone à Apple Care ?
- chez un réparateur agréé Apple ?
- dans un magazin Apple ?
- à la fnac (où j'ai acheté mon imac) ? 

Petite remarque : Hier, lors d'un allumage normal du mac, mes traits bleus avaient disparu : tout était ok... ça a duré 2 à 3 minutes puis les traits sont revenus en force. 
Cela confirme le diagnostic ?


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Le problème ces que cette réparation était pour les iMac G5 first gen (ceux sans iSight) ...

Sinon ça peut confirmer la panne, oui Mais t'a pas un problème de surchauffe ?

Installe Temperature Monitor et donne nous les temperatures relevées !


----------



## Harry D (26 Juin 2009)

Hier, je crois que mon mac a rendu l'âme... Je l'ai démarré et au bout de deux minutes d'utilisation, l'image s'est brouillé: gros mélange de pixels. j'avais encore le curseur de la souris mobile mais aucune application accessible.
Je l'ai forcé à s'éteindre. J'ai tenté un redémarrage: il a planté au niveau de la pomme avec la roue qui tourne... Je n'ai pas fait d'autres tentatives.

Questions : tout mon boulot est dans le disque dur. Comment puis-je récupérer tout ça si mon mac ne démarre plus ?

Que ma triste expérience serve à d'autres utilisateurs: Si votre mac affiche des petits traits bleus, courez vite acheter un DD externe et sauvez tout: votre mac n'a plus que 5 jours à vivre.


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juin 2009)

Fait quand même un reset SMU voir si il repart : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1767?viewlocale=fr_FR

1 -> T'a un autre mac ? Si oui essaye en Mode Target si ça marche encore 
Il te faut juste un cable Firewire 

Mode target -> http://www.competencemac.com/index.php?2008/11/19/174-mode-target

2 -> Sinon tu peut récuperez les donner sur PC mais c'est plus chiant ... 
Sur PC il faut que tu démonte ton Mac, tu sors le disque-dur tu achète un boitier externe USB pour disque Sata 3.5" (ça coute environ 15e) et après t'utilise un logiciel capble de lire le HFS+ pour récuperer tes données

Sinon voila un guide de démontage mais les G5 avec l'iSight ce sont les pire à démonter, mais c'ai faisable  http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=196

Voila

PS : Tu en fait quoi après du iMac


----------



## boninmi (27 Juin 2009)

Harry D a dit:


> A ton avis, à qui dois-je m'adresser pour amorcer une négociation ?
> - par téléphone à Apple Care ?
> - à la fnac (où j'ai acheté mon imac) ?


Je commencerais par essayer de discuter avec la fnac, leur demander éventuellement de négocier avec Apple. Si ça ne marche pas, j'essaierais le SAV Apple par téléphone.

Pour récupérer tes données, si tu te résous à un nouvel achat, le vendeur peut te le faire, au cas où tu n'aurais pas la possibilité de le faire toi même, comme l'indique *oldmac*.

Bon courage.


----------



## Harry D (27 Juin 2009)

J'attends d'avoir un disque dur externe avant de tenter de rallumer mon mac. J'espère qu'il redémarrera et que je pourrais ainsi sauver mes données.
Pour ce qui est de la négociation, je tenterai ça dans la semaine. Je vous tiendrais au courant.
Enfin, Oldmac, tu es apparament intéressé par la récupération de mon Mac, dans l'éventualité où il serait mort... J'attends ton offre.

Merci à vous deux pour la rapidité de vos réponses et pour vos conseils.


----------



## Harry D (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai réussi a démarrer le mac en maintenant la touche maj enfoncé. L'affichage est vraiment déstructuré mais j'ai acces à mes données. Je les ai donc mises sur un DD externe mais je voudrais les mettre sur un PC pour pouvoir continuer à travailler. 

Problème: lorsque je branche le DD sur le PC, il n'apparaît nul part et je ne peux donc pas transférer mes fichiers. Savez-vous pourquoi ?


----------



## boninmi (1 Juillet 2009)

Ton DD externe doit avoir un format compatible PC. S'il est formaté en Mac OS X étendu, il ne sera pas reconnu. Choisis le format MS-DOS (FAT) et recopie de nouveau tes données.


----------



## Harry D (1 Juillet 2009)

Merci Bonimin.

J'ai grâce à toi mis mes données à l'abri dans un autre ordinateur. Je suis maintenant un peu plus détendu...

Je te tiens au courant pour la suite...

Encore merci

Question Bonus : Pourquoi mon mac ne démarre-t-il qu'avec la touche Maj enfoncé ? A quoi correspond ce mode de démarrage ?


----------



## boddy (1 Juillet 2009)

C'est le mode de démarrage Extensions Désactivées


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Juillet 2009)

Il evite de charger le pilote graphique, qui dans ton cas pose problème


----------



## Harry D (2 Juillet 2009)

J'ai ouvert mon Mac pour tenter un dépoussiérage de la dernière chance... Pour cela, j'ai suivi les indications sur un lien donné par Oldmac en message 15.

Là, j'ai 2 surprises et une question:
Surprise 1 : mon mac ne ressemble pas tout à fait à celui démonté dans le site;
Surprise 2 : ce que je crois être le disque dur n'est pas recouvert de sa plaque métallique : il y a les quatre orifices des vis mais rien d'autres. Normal ?

Question : Où est la carte graphique dans tout ça ?


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Juillet 2009)

Pour ton Mac c'est normal le 17" et 20" ont un agencement un peu différant ...

Pour ton disque dur c'est normale le plaque métalique se trouve de l'autre côté car il le monte à l'zenvers sur le 17" (coté métalique vers la dalle ecran). Pour le démonter regarde sur le coté (caoutchou bleu) mais tu devras sûrement déplacver la brique noir !


----------



## Harry D (7 Août 2009)

La rentrée approchant et ne trouvant aucune solution à mes problèmes, j'ai acheté un nouvel ordinateur. Je vends donc mon imac pour pièce. Tout est fonctionne, sauf la carte graphique ... hihihihihihihihihihihihihihi

Si quelqu'un est intéressé...  je vous le laisse pour 100 


----------



## jaguymac (8 Août 2009)

De toute façon la carte graphique est soudée sur la carte mère. La seule solution c'est de changer la carte, et au niveau prix je crois qu'il faut compter dans les 800 euros.


----------

